# POSSIBLE WOBBLY HEDGEHOG? Concerning movements



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm babysitting a friend's hedgie and I'm VERY concerned that she has WHS. She doesn't use her hips very often (she still has movement, she just avoids it) and occasionally she will "sway" back and forth while she's sitting. Her motion is very slow and seems almost labored to me. She goes through phases where she doesn't move much other than slight rocking, and then for a longer period of time she's fine, just a little slow. Is this typically how it progresses? She's just the sweetest thing in the world, cuddling with me right now in my shirt, and I would hate to see it actually be WHS. My friend says he took her to the vet and they said her only problem was a sore hip... I don't know if this was an exotics vet or not, so I don't know if I believe his conclusions. What do you guys think? She's only a year old, I don' think she should be having hip problems already.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Any idea what the temperature of the cage or even the room is? Hedgehogs can get wobbly from being too cold. At a year old, she's basically a teen, so she shouldn't have any worn hips, possibly if she's an avid runner maybe.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would look at temperature first. Try upping it a couple of degrees and see if she improves. 

What type of wheel does she have? 

Her symptoms sound similar to both onset of WHS and not being warm enough. Upping the temperature is the easiest thing to try first. A human heating pad on low under her bed area might help as well if this would happen to be arthritis.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

My house is 75 degrees, so it shouldn't be cold, but I moved a heating pad in there, and she seems to be a bit better. She still just looks so unsteady to me though, even when she's totally warm. Her hips seem really narrow, compared to my hedgies. Do you think it could just be a congenital hip problem? I've also noticed that she's a little bit skinny and has kinda runny poops but I'm blaming that on the fact that she's a rescue and we only just got her diet to what it should be (she'd NEVER had even a single wormy in her life until now that I'm babysitting her!). I'm such a worry wart but I would just feel like a horrible horrible person if for some reason an animal was suffering and I hadn't done what I could to help figure it out and try and solve the problem.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Did the vet do a fecal on her? How long has she been on the current food? I wouldn't give her any treats until she is totally used to her food and her poops are normal. What type of food is she on? Is she eating well? Count her kibble to see exactly how many she eats per day. 

Hedgehogs can also be wobbly and unsteady if they are ill. Do you have pictures of her or a video?


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

She's had a great appetite, and the fecal smear is clean. She's eating Eukanuba naturals kitty food and doing well on it. I'm going to take a video in a moment and post it.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

As an update-- I took Tina to MY vet today because I didn't trust Alberto's vet opinion. Sure enough, she's got a digestive problem that has been preventing her from absorbing the nutrients from her food. As a result, her bones and muscles are weaker (poor thing is malnourished!). She's been getting just enough real food to stick to keep her going a little, but that would explain her lack of energy, her slow motions and instability, and her bad poops, as well as her susceptibility to chilling, although the vet was amazed that she didn't LOOK super skinny- I guess it's just her figure! We're implementing a special diet and I keep a thermometer by her cage to make sure it's never below 75 degrees, since she chills so much easier. Hopefully within the next couple of days we'll be able to see some progress!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor girl. I'm glad you found out what is wrong and that she will be feeling better soon. Great job!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You're a very good friend - taking such good care of this hedgie. I think it's just wonderful of you.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

good job! glad it's not WHS


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Well thanks, I'm just a sucker for hedgies, it wouldn't matter whose hedgie it is! After just a couple of meals of her new diet she is seeming a little bit stronger and perkier! She doesn't just curl up in my hand and sleep all the time, she has actually been wanting to explore during little spurts of energy! I'll keep updating, I'm pretty happy that she's already improving. Crazy what a little of the right food can do!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

This is kind of off topic but related also...but I know that Niblet has to be a bit warmer to function well. We used to keep his cage between 73-75 and he slept a lot more and appeared wobbly and inactive at times. We upped his temp in his cage to 78 degrees. I know that sounds warm but within a day after doing that, he was up and moving and wheeling more. We keep his cage at that temp now...he does much better with it. I just wanted to throw out there that I think sometimes some hedgies need it to be a little warmer than the average temp range for hedgies. 

I am so glad that this little lady is doing better and that you found out what is going on. And I am so thankful for her that it is not WHS! 

Yay!! For your observation and for being such a great hedgie owner and friend!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Update on Tina:
She's doing better still! Her eyes are brighter, her face looks less drawn-- I'm amazed. She goes home to my friend the day after tomorrow and I think he'll be shocked to see how active she is now! She is SO CURIOUS. She's already filled out a little bit. I'm just so proud of her for hanging in there for so long without proper nutrition, it had to have been tough, she's a little fighter  I'll post a picture of her tomorrow before she leaves, you'll all agree with me, she's adorable.


----------

